# Park and ride in Chester



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi,

Does anyone know the current situation with motorhome parking at the Park and Ride sites in Chester. Hoping to stay at Delamere Forest in a few weeks time and want to visit Chester. I've found a few old threads on here referring to height barriers but wondered if anyone had been lately.

Thanks,

Phil


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

You can get good contact details at:
http://www.motorhomeparking.co.uk/chs.htm.

Data is a year or so old, but it tells you who to call etc


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Why not take you MH directly to the main carpark, (Little Roodee).

You can even stay overnight for £1.50


----------



## Grandma (Jan 25, 2006)

If you can get around by walking you can get the train from Delamere station into Chester. Then there is a free bus (or used to be) that takes you around the city shopping areas. A river cruise is nice and relaxing , if they are open at this time of year. Going the other way, the train takes you into Manchester. I did this one day last year, train then free bus around Manchester, lunch out then bus and train back to the Van at Delamere. Hoping to do same sometime this year.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

This one? 
Little Roodee Car Park here

Regards,
John


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

We tried to stay at Little Roodee last year but the funfair was there so we stayed at the Boughton Heath P&R where there are dedicated free "motorhome only" spaces outside the height barriers.

We also stayed overnight there for free without any problems.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4650

<Edit> link added


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

As a previous poster advised, get the train in from Delamere forest. The campsite is a very short walk from Delamere station. Last time I used that station you had to flag the train down. Definately the way to go in. It would be busy on the day of a horse racing meeting in town but it's only one stop.

We live in Chester and can confirm that every weekend you will see five or six motorhomes parked up at the Little Roodee car park for Friday/Saturday night. Apart from the week of the fair in early May that is.

It's actually a really nice spot right next to the river and below the castle. A very short walk into the city and next to the city walls. There are some bigger spaces right next to the riverside path where we have seen plenty motorhomes sat out in the sun having a splendid time.

It would be busy on a races weekend so check the dates out.

We walk into town so have no idea about the park and rides though.

Have a good stay it's a very nice place for a weekend visit.

Chester Racecourse


----------

